# Black Creek?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I would like to fish Black Creek for bass and maybe some bream. Can anybody give me some info on what they normally bite on and is it better to run east or west back towards the bay? Don't want to know your spots this is my first time going there trying to go somewhere different. Thanks for any info. :confused1:


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Where is Black Creek? What bay?

Blackwater?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Black Creek is in Freeport i think it is the Choctawhatchee Bay area.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

i like using snagless sallys and small crankbaits.


----------



## Papaxfour (May 27, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



smooth seas said:


> i like using snagless sallys and small crankbaits.


Where do you get snagless sallies? I have an old one that is not in good shape. I just love that lure.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

most tackle stores sells them ( walmart, bass pro shops and an old gas station in bruce in front of hwy 20).


----------

